# Easter festivities in Kemah



## Hooked Up (May 23, 2004)

My friend Claire e-mailed this to me today. Thought I'd post in in case anybody was interested. Tight lines, Guy



The Boardwalk has had a Easter Sunrise Service every year it has been here. Now it is hosting a Christian Youth Concert. As 
it has in the past. I hope all of Christendom will show up. Apparently Mr. Tillman Fertitta is not ashamed of the Gospel and has no fear of letting the world know it. Let's show we appreciate him and his courage. Send this email far and wide. As usual I will be at the Boardwalk shooting the event. To me "Photography is a calling an act of bearing witness!"








​* APRIL 21, 22, 23*
*Kemah Boardwalk Presents Christen Youth Music Weekend  Kemah, TX 77565*​BUY TICKETS 
Ticket includes full day admission to ALL rides 
(not including The Boardwalk Beast or Stingray Reef). 

Concert Schedule: 
Friday, April 21 
7:00pm - Run Kid Run 
7:30PM - Falling Up 
8:00PM - Hawk Nelson 
8:45PM - Thousand Foot Krutch 

Saturday, April 22 
12:00PM - Seeking Sage 
2:00PM - All's Fair 
4:00PM- The Pilots 
7:00PM - Matthew West 
9:00PM - Bebo Norman Sunday, April 23 
2:00PM - Jonathan Salas 
4:00PM - The Chosen Few 
6:00PM - Letters Of Warning

Event tickets will be good for a wristband that will 
allow entrance into the concert area and can be used as an all day ride pass on the Boardwalk. In & Out privileges ARE allowed.

Rides will be open the following times: 
Friday - 11:00AM - 11:00PM 
Saturday - 11:00AM - 11:00PM 
Sunday - 11:00AM - 10:00PM​*
*BUY TICKETS FOR THE CHRISTIAN
YOUTH MUSIC WEEKEND NOW
Call for more information 
877-AT-KEMAH or 281-334-9880​

Your Humble Webmaster
Claire Durkee Worthington
http://www.kemah.net/
Post Office Box 847
Kemah, TX 77565
832-347-8837


----------

